# All-Stars from Excaliber Stables



## TomEHawk (Jan 8, 2009)

We congratulate everyone on thier All-Star ponies. Here are the ones I caught on the ASPC website.







Excaliber's Crash Test Dum E.: 1st in 2yr. Modern Pleasure Geldings & Jr. Champion Modern Pleasure Geldings. Owned by Excaliber Stables






Excaliber's Misty Eyed Lad E.: 3rd in Modern Pleasure Mare Foal of Current Year. Owned by Excaliber Stables






RFP Every Cotton Pickin Time: 2nd in 3 yr. & older Modern Mare Over, Senior Champion Modern Mare Over & Youth Modern Harness. 5th in Youth Modern Mare or Gelding. Owned by Excaliber Stables

Taylor Prince: 2nd in Youth Modern Showmanship, (showing RFP Every Cotton Pickin Time)






RFP Timed To Perfection: 2nd in 3 yr. & older Modern Stallion under & in Senior Champion Modern Stallion under. Owned by Amy & Mellissa Roberts.






RFP The Time Has Come: 1st in 3 yr. & Older Modern Gelding, Senior Champion Modern Gelding, Grand Champion Modern Gelding & Modern Gedling Owned & Shown By Amatuer. 5th in Open Modern Roadster 43" & over & 6th in Ladies Modern Roadster. Owned by Amy & Mellissa Roberts.

(No picture of this great mare)

FLF Brass Taboo: 1st in Owned & Shown By Amatuer Modern Pleasure Mare & 7th in Youth Modern Country Pleasure Driving. Owned by Cindy and Sara Napier


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations Jason ~ Brenda ~ Taylor Job Well Done!! Taylor is getting so big ~ Such a ShowMAN



..

Congratulations to your clients also ~ Great Placings & Great Horses!!

Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome, way to go Jason!!! Can't wait to see what you bring out this year!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 9, 2009)

Great Job Jason.......!!


----------



## hairicane (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats, your ponies did great!!!!


----------



## ckmini (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats Jason!

I love that modern mare, she's stunning!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations to you all !!!


----------



## Yaddax3 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jason:

Impressive. Very impressive.

Congratulations.

If only you'd move closer to Minnesota ...


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 10, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Very impressive....[/SIZE]_


----------



## TomEHawk (Jan 11, 2009)

First off, to Bob. I keep telling you, I'm not moving north. You can move to Illinois. To ckminis, (I know who you are, just not which one), if your talking about my son's mare, I really like her to. I'm really going to work her this year to try and make her a Congress halter champion. Of course, that's if I don't get a client mare. To the rest, with the exception of my modern pleasure gelding,(who was shown everwhere that had modern pleasure classes that I went), most of these ponies were only shown at one show besides Congress. The others were only shown at Congress. I'd like to sell a couple of my own and train them and win for the new owners. Or, the buyers can work them themselves or another trainer, and win with them.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats Jason!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason & Brenda -

Congratulations to you and your clients. Shows what hard will get you. Sharon and I are looking forward to seeing you folks soon.

Mark & Sharon


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats Jason!





Your horses are very beautiful!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 12, 2009)

exspony said:


>



Congrats Jason, Brenda and Taylor! And what a pretty pony!!


----------



## ahrobertspony (Jan 19, 2009)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> exspony said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I agree ... he's nice. And that little black pony, he's cute, too. And that mare ... good luck w/ that Congress champion thing.

AHR


----------

